# Lyft needs a new lawsuit for hiding behind Poor passenger experience excuse.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It isn't actual passenger that reported poor experience. It is merely Independent contractor driver who cancelled on a potential customer who actually never became the passenger. If Lyft is gonna threaten deactivation because I the independent contractor never picked up a potential customer then that means we are not indie contractors and actually employees. They need lawsuit.































Update they just replied to clarify its just an automated message and she was more helpful then previous rep that closed the chat on my face in a ride fashion. She informed me this is just an automated message and doesn't mean a pax actually rated me for poor experience.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Best help I can offer.... Stop driving for Lyft... I took my last Lyft passenger almost 4 weeks ago and my stress level has been much lower ever since ... F LYFT.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Best help I can offer.... Stop driving for Lyft... I took my last Lyft passenger almost 4 weeks ago and my stress level has been much lower ever since ... F LYFT.


More stress equals more Cortisol and more weight gain which is in my case. I go to gym to gain more muscles because the fat stress gain made me out of shape in Lyft. Dirty Lieft


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Couple of years ago Lyft warned me a few times about cancellations 
Then deactivated me 

Have to admit, I’d rather have 2 active RS apps 
than just uber


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

AdAstra said:


> Couple of years ago Lyft warned me a few times about cancellations
> Then deactivated me
> 
> Have to admit, I'd rather have 2 active RS apps
> than just uber


I think Lyft had been warning me about cancels for as ever as I can never and never a deactivation. Maybe they respect me for being 8k+ rides original green grass background


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I have yet to cancel or decline 1 run from the evil empire. Yesterday I had a low rated pax , and she had her car in the shop. She was quoted 1900$ on a AC compressor change😀
Told the genius how to get it done for less than 700$. She tipped 😀


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> I have yet to cancel or decline 1 run from the evil empire. Yesterday I had a low rated pax , and she had her car in the shop. She was quoted 1900$ on a AC compressor change&#128512;
> Told the genius how to get it done for less than 700$. She tipped &#128512;


Good for you for being informative, soon you will be declining rides and cancelling. If you're in a town of 790 people and you're only driver then you may just accept and love everyone.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Good for you for being informative, soon you will be declining rides and cancelling. If you're in a town of 790 people and you're only driver then you may just accept and love everyone.


I don't love any pax... easy to tame any pax..
Humans are animals and they can be controlled. Sometimes animals can go out of control and bite you. You should expect every pax to bite you. You need to be calm and they can feel your energy , just like dogs.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

mbd said:


> She was quoted 1900$
> Told how to get it done for less than 700$. *She tipped ........*


.*......$1,200? *&#129310;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The fact you spend so much time “chatting” with a Lyft rep is already a reason to put you on the chopping block. Lyft reps are underpaid welfare junkies who don’t give two shits about your problem.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> The fact you spend so much time "chatting" with a Lyft rep is already a reason to put you on the chopping block. Lyft reps are underpaid welfare junkies who don't give two shits about your problem.


Hehehe


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AdAstra said:


> .*......$1,200? *&#129310;


1$&#128512; very low ratings, you got the $1 part right, 200 was missing :thumbdown:. I don't think anybody wanted to pick her up. A 1$ tip from a low rated pax is like a 10$ tip from a 5.0 pax. It was part of the 3 rides for 15$ bonus , but I didn't get the bonus either, complete failure :smiles: strike out, did not pay attention to the time, was off by 1-2 minutes I thought bonus was in the bag , but today it was missing:smiles:
I feel like I accomplished something in life when a low rated pax tips. Some people feel great when they climb Mt Everest, mine is getting a tip from a low rated pax's. &#128512; Let me rephrase, broke, low rated pax with attitude.
Her pin drop was not exact either. She had outside attitude, but inside the luxurious 3500-4000$ vehicle, she was very professional.
I made her call Auto Zone and got a quote for 350$ on a refurbished compressor and 420$ on a new one. She can install it for less than 300$ labor for sure.


----------

